# Metatrader 4: hilo para compartir programas, EA y estrategias de inversión.



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

Abro este hilo para compartir recursos y desarrollos para MT4, y sobre el lenguaje de programación mql4. Todos los interesados están invitados a participar. Bienvenidos.


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

Comienzo dejando una página sobre EAs. Hay varios cientos para probar. Me gustaría saber si hay alguno que os gusta especialmente.

MetaTrader mq4 Expert Advisors: MetaTraderLibrary.com


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2012)

Recursos para traders y metatraders: /


----------



## Imparable (7 Jun 2012)

Que pena que este hilo no tenga más interés...

Yo programo en mql4, lo que no tengo muy pulido son las estrategias.

También el tema del spread mata buenas estrategias para capturar poca cantidad de pips.


----------



## Malafollá (7 Jun 2012)

Yo lo sigo, pero no puedo aportar nada interesante. Hombre, que no decaiga el ánimo, que el hilo es interesante.


Un saludo


----------



## Gimli (8 Jun 2012)

Podrias colgar algo más de información acerca del MT4? Es decir, donde se consigue el software? es gratuito o de pago? existen versiones "piratillas"? Y la toma de datos, de donde se hace? puede ser gratuita?

Yo es que básicamente utilizo la plataforma de freestockcharts.com que es un lujazo para el mercado americano ya que es en tiempo real, totalmente gratis y con todos los valores del NYSE-NASDAQ-ASE, pero para europa no encuentro nada así de gratis ni por asomo! Si podeis colgar algo más de información os estaria muy agradecido xDD


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos,

Me alegra ver que SÍ hay interés en esta tecnología. La meca del metatraderismo es Rusia, y por ello la mayoría de recursos de calidad que hay están en este idioma. En inglés y en español se pueden encontrar cosillas, pero no pasa de lo que podríamos llamar nivel 1, o arbitraje estadístico, sin disponer de herramientas adecuadas para poder practicar hedging, mucho más interesante. Aparte, el hedging requiere de análisis de tick, algo para lo que metatrader está especialmente mal planteado, pero mql4 es suficientemente flexible como para permitir lectura de ticks y su análisis, siempre que se disponga de herramientas adecuadas; por ejemplo, dlls, o ******s de visualización especiales. Poco a poco podemos reunir estos recursos que no se pueden encontrar en la página de metaquotes aquí para los usuarios de burbuja.info.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Antes de seguir, disculparme por no haber atendido el hilo como merecía y saludaros con más premura. Suelo habitar en el hilo del IBEX, batallando con los criptoalgos que pululan por allí. Todo sea por la divulgación del conocimiento y por compartir técnicas y herramientas que iremos discutiendo aquí entre todos. Sobre todo, lo que más nos interesará, será el desarrollo de herramientas y estrategias para invertir, discutiendo sus diferentes puntos de vista, más que la operativa en sí, que yo creo que debe ser lo más discreta posible. Sí que podremos compartir backtestings, forwardtestings, sitios de donde descargar datos para hacer pruebas, y cómo almacenar datos que no son tan fáciles de encontrar, como los correspondientes a índices y acciones.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Gimli dijo:


> Podrias colgar algo más de información acerca del MT4? Es decir, donde se consigue el software? es gratuito o de pago? existen versiones "piratillas"? Y la toma de datos, de donde se hace? puede ser gratuita?
> 
> Yo es que básicamente utilizo la plataforma de freestockcharts.com que es un lujazo para el mercado americano ya que es en tiempo real, totalmente gratis y con todos los valores del NYSE-NASDAQ-ASE, pero para europa no encuentro nada así de gratis ni por asomo! Si podeis colgar algo más de información os estaria muy agradecido xDD



Bienvenido. MT4 es completamente gratuito, así como MT5. Es más habitual encontrar material y código para MT4, por lo que es algo más popular. MT5 permite mayor libertad de operación y backtesting, pero es una versión más joven y no hay tantas cosas, al menos en inglés. MT4 recuerda un poco más a C, y MT5 recuerda un poco más a .NET, si ya dispones de experiencia en alguno de estos entornos.

MT se puede descargar de multitud de brokers, que asímismo proveen de acceso a entornos demo, para poder descargar datos y poder simular operaciones en tiempo real. Por ejemplo, se puede obtener aquí: MetaTrader 4 | Downloadable MT4 Platform - Alpari (UK)

Cada broker dispone de una colección de valores, tanto acciones, forex e índices, de diferentes países, y depende de cada uno elegir los mercados en los que practicar las operaciones, ya sea por conocimiento del medio o por comodidad.

Para acceder a recursos y códigos de ejemplo, así como los manuales para hacerse con el dominio del desarrollo del ******, tenemos las páginas de mql4 y mql5:
MQL4: automated forex trading, strategy tester and custom indicators with MetaTrader
MQL5: automated forex trading, strategy tester and custom indicators with MetaTrader

En estas páginas se pueden encontrar los manuales para utilizar los comandos, así como código de ejemplo para indicadores, EAs, ******s, etc.

Cualquier idea o pregunta que quieras compartir con nosotros, no dudes en lanzarla aquí, y entre todos la resolvemos y enriquecemos.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Malafollá dijo:


> Yo lo sigo, pero no puedo aportar nada interesante. Hombre, que no decaiga el ánimo, que el hilo es interesante.
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Bienvenido. Nos hemos leído en otros hilos, y me alegro de ver a un forero con solera aquí presente. No te preocupes por los aportes, ya que aquí todos aprenderemos de todos. Incluso, lo más interesante que podemos compartir, no es tanto el desarrollo técnico de las herramientas para mql4, sino sacar ideas sobre cómo funcionan los mercados, cómo interactúan los mercados con los diferentes actores, y cómo reaccionan las diferentes partes, manos fuertes y débiles, en un mercado. Por supuesto, nosotros estaremos entre las manos débiles, y entre estas, tenemos que pensar en las más débiles de todas, los robots de forex, debido a su incapacidad de adaptación al medio, pero que a la vez son las más rentables, ya que nos liberarán de la farragosa tarea, en la medida de lo posible, de analizar los mercados. Gran parte de esta tarea se puede automatizar, los robots ayudar en la toma de decisiones, y dejar para el humano la confirmación por señales gráficas, sonoras, sms, email, etc, de las operaciones a realizar.

Toda idea será enriquecedora y bienvenida.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Imparable dijo:


> Que pena que este hilo no tenga más interés...
> 
> Yo programo en mql4, lo que no tengo muy pulido son las estrategias.
> 
> También el tema del spread mata buenas estrategias para capturar poca cantidad de pips.



Bienvenido. Y gracias especiales por ser el primero en romper el hielo y compartir tu interés por este entorno de desarrollo para trading.

El spread es, supuestamente fijo, aunque oscila levemente. El gran ladrón de pips es el slippage, que se supone que está siempre en contra del trader, aunque no es así. El slippage está en contra del movimiento predominante de mercado. Por ejemplo, si tenemos una posición de compra abierta y el mercado está cayendo, se están produciendo mayoritariamente órdenes de venta, por lo que al liquidar nuestra posición mediante una venta, tendremos mayor slippage debido a que tenemos que poner nuestra orden a la cola, y tardará más que si lo que realizáramos fuera una compra, o el cierre de una posición de venta.

Para calcular el slippage en un determinado momento, podemos realizar una aproximación estadística. Para ello debemos almacenar los ticks que van llegando en un vector, arbitrariamente grande. Concretamente, serán 3 vectores:
double p[500000];
int v[500000];
int t[500000];

p almacena el precio, v el volumen y t e tiempo en milisegundos mediante GetTickCount(). En la función start(), que se ejecuta a cada llegada de un tick, actualizamos un identificador de tick, por ejemplo: idtick++; y a partir de ahí vamos volcando los datos en cada una de las componentes de los vectores:
double ultimo=Close[0];
int volumen=Volume[0]-volanterior;
p[idtick]=ultimo;
v[idtick]=volumen;
t[idtick]=GetTickCount();

volanterior almacenaría el anterior valor de volumen o, si es el primer tick de una nueva barra temporal, 0. Esto se detecta mediante:
if (barraanterior!=Bars) volumen=Volume[0];

conteniendo barraanterior el valor de Bars actualizado al final de la ejecución del start().
//+------------------------------------------------------------------+
//| expert start ******** |
//+------------------------------------------------------------------+
int start()
{
...............................................................
...............................................................
...............................................................
idtick++;
volanterior=Volume[0];
closeanterior=Close[0];
barraanterior=Bars;

return(0);
}
//+------------------------------------------------------------------+

Para una lectura más detallada, te dejo una discusión acerca de lo que es un tick en el foro de mql4: What is a TICK? - MQL4 forum

Cualquier duda, pregunta o lo que sea, lo compartimos aquí. Y si necesitáis cualquier cosa, o darme un toque, mp sin problema.


----------



## Imparable (8 Jun 2012)

Muchas gracias a ti por compartir conocimientos!

Uno de los libros online que a mí más me ha servido ha sido este:

http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/forex-forum/forex-military-school-complete-forex-education-pro-banker/

Es largo de leer pero esta escrito de forma entretenida.

Para trabajar con metatrader también se puede ir con xtb que tienen oficina aquí en España: MetaTrader

Es interesante lo de intentar calcular el Slippage.

Una reflexión que me ronda en la cabeza es que después de ver muuchos indicadores, al final la conclusión que saco es que siempre te hablan del pasado, quiero decir, si sabemos que rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras y nosotros estamos basando nuestras decisiones en indicadores que te hablan de lo que ha pasado, en teoría no deberían valer para nada.

Una vez que el gráfico está dibujado es relativamente fácil encontrar una combinación de indicadores que anticipaba ese movimiento. Pero si te basas en esa combinación para tomar posiciones puede que no den ni una. ::

Últimamente estoy empezando a estar de acuerdo con los que dicen que lo único importante es el precio del par en el presente, si está caro o está barato, si está caro bajará, lo opuesto si está barato.

¿Cómo se podría llevar un análisis del precio a mql4?


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Imparable dijo:


> Muchas gracias a ti por compartir conocimientos!
> 
> Uno de los libros online que a mí más me ha servido ha sido este:
> 
> ...



Exactamente, todos los indicadores matemáticos, por denominar así las funciones cuyas entradas serían el time and sales (o "la cinta", "the tape"), tienen un retardo en la señal, un lag. Esto es debido a que matemáticamente son filtros de señal, y eliminan la parte de la señal más ruidosa, pero que más anticipa su evolución. Es como si para detectar la velocidad relativa de un elemento mediante efecto Doppler, filtrásemos justo la porción del espectro que se escora hacia el azul o hacia el rojo. En esta página se habla acerca de la similitud de las tareas que queremos realizar ("predecir" el mercado) y el análisis digital de señal: Home

Yo, como creo que todo el mundo, hemos empezado en esta disciplina usando medias móviles, MACD, RSI, etc... Todos estos indicadores tienen lag porque son matemáticamente filtros de respuesta finita. Eliminan frecuencias por encima de un umbral, y por eso siempre van un poquito por detrás. Luego estarían los filtros de respuesta infinita, como los formulados por Ehlers. Se ajustan un poquito más, pero siguen yendo por detrás.

El error de los indicadores basados en filtros es que sobresimplifican el funcionamiento de los mercados, y lo basan en una magnitud que no refleja su comportamiento real. Puede haber correlaciones basadas en datos históricos pasados, pero si no hay un razonamiento fundamental que justifique un comportamiento en base a una directriz, entonces es cuando el indicador efectivamente no funciona. Por ello, no es solo una cuestión de análisis matemático, sino también de investigación de mercados, y de cómo funcionan, lo que nos permite generar indicadores válidos.

Para determinar si es caro o barato, lo mejor es fijarse en la negociación, que a su vez se refleja en el slippage. Cuanta más facilidad hay para ejecutar una orden, menor es el slippage. Si hay presión compradora, por ejemplo, el slippage en la compra será mayor que en la venta. No es el único factor, ya que la distancia o la facilidad de acceso al mercado también cuenta. Ahí entran la calidad de las comunicaciones, tamaño de las órdenes emitidas, y todas las tareas de intermediación que permiten entrar al mercado. Por ello, el slippage puede ser un buen indicador para conocer la calidad del contrato, ya que refleja el coste de la negociación. Otro factor sería el volumen neto negociado, que nos indica la cantidad de contratos que se han puesto en circulación. No refleja directamente el precio, ya que este sería la ponderación de cada contrato con respecto a su coste de negociación.

Desgraciadamente, acerca de análisis de tick hay poca literatura, pero podemos ir trabajando sobre esta línea. Estará bien que hablemos y conozcamos sobre indicadores convencionales, pero es evidente que tienen lag y no son prácticos. En algunos casos, como las medias móviles o los canales de negociación, sí funcionan, pero a la inversa. Esto es debido a que muchos minoristas usan estas señales, pero al entrar a mercado su huella tecnológica es detectada por los especialistas, o mayoristas, de mercado, y los contrarrestan realizando el movimiento contrario al que teóricamente debería responder la señal. Es una merca cuestión de números; si entran más minoristas al brakthrough que al counter de una MME200, lo que van a hacer los especialistas de mercado será efectuar un counter, porque así logran sacar de mercado a más minoristas, y rentabilizar más su dinero invertido.

Conocía forexpeacearmy, pero no había llegado a ahondar en sus contenidos. Me leeré el enlace que pones. Sobre brokers, todos tienen pros y contras. Con tal de que den buen servicio y, en la medida de lo posible, tengan buenos datos, es suficiente. Los precios son muy similares entre todos.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Un enlace con todos los indicadores de Ehlers para mql4: Custom Indicators | MQLsoft - [mql, programming, programmer, service, coding, mql4, ea, forex, trading, automated, metatrader, indicator, expert advisor, ea, strategy, ea programming, robot, custom indicators, algorithmic, professional, free, downloa


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Página para ver datos financieros como mapas gráficos: Futures


----------



## digipl (8 Jun 2012)

Hace unos meses empecé a jugar con forex. Como no tengo suficiente experiencia para hacer trading manual mi interés a sido por procesos automatizados a través de EAs en MT4.

Habré probado, en cuentas demos o alguna micro, cientos de EAs de todo tipo, y mi opinión es que la inmensa mayoría de ellas, incluyendo las comerciales mas famosas, son claramente perdedoras.

Otra conclusión es que el backtesting sirve de bastante poco. Puede valer para desechar un EA si su comportamiento es claramente deficiente pero nunca sabes como actuará cara al futuro.

Aprender y experimentar me parece el único camino válido dentro de este mundo.

Por lo demás foros como Forex Factory, stevehopwoodforex.com &bull; Index page, Trading System Forex o el ruso http://forexsystems.ru/en me parecen los mejores sitios para encontrar EAs o estrategias.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

digipl dijo:


> Hace unos meses empecé a jugar con forex. Como no tengo suficiente experiencia para hacer trading manual mi interés a sido por procesos automatizados a través de EAs en MT4.
> 
> Habré probado, en cuentas demos o alguna micro, cientos de EAs de todo tipo, y mi opinión es que la inmensa mayoría de ellas, incluyendo las comerciales mas famosas, son claramente perdedoras.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por los enlaces a recursos. Poco a poco podremos tener una buena compilación para que los desarrolladores tengan código sobre el que trabajar.

Yo creo que el trading manual es, de hecho, más sencillo que el automático. Uno está al pie del terminal, atento a las gráficas, las señales, las noticias, comentarios, etc... De hecho, lo que ocurre de verdad es que las entradas y salidas se producen por una mezcla de todas estas fuentes o, más sencillamente, uno se deja recomendar. A veces funciona y a veces no. Yo creo que la diferencia básica es que resulta más cansado estar ahí ante el terminal, concentrado, atento a todos los diferentes canales de información, saturándose durante horas. El trading automático tiene un enfoque completamente diferente. De trabajo ante el terminal requiere los tiempos de desarrollo, despliegue y puesta a punto, que son, en comparación con el manual, pequeños. Y luego tiene un lado diferente de análisis y trabajo en equipo para desarrollar estrategias, contrastarlas y enriquecerlas. Se supone que al compartir una estrategia se la está inutilizando al hacerla pública, pero esto no es así, ya que la parametrización de una estrategia es lo que la vuelve realmente única, y esto es independiente para cada persona. Con este hilo mi intención es facilitar este trabajo en equipo y, en la medida de lo posible, generar estrategias.

Es muy cierto que los backtestings sirven de poco. Ayudan para orientar un desarrollo, y desestimar un EA si no cumple un backtesting mínimo. Es una mera criba. Las cuentas demo ayudan a empezar y acostumbrarse a manejar el entorno, pero hay una diferencia sustancial entre una cuenta real y una cuenta demo: en el mercado cada orden cuenta. Cuando actuamos con cuentas demo, las órdenes no impactan en el mercado, y este no reacciona a ellas, por lo que no se puede estudiar a ciencia cierta el grado de sensibilidad del EA ante las condiciones de mercado. En el mercado real, nuestras órdenes van a tener una huella personal, que influye en la manera en que los especialistas (los que vigilan los mercados) reaccionan sobre nuestra orden, que puede ser a favor, en contra, o con indiferencia. En una cuenta demo podemos probar el factor del margen de cuenta que manejamos, pero no podemos probar los factores tecnológicos, como tiempo de latencia de formación de contrato, calidad de comunicaciones... Estos factores muchas veces no dependen de nosotros (un broker suizo siempre tendrá menor latencia que un broker español), o no están a nuestro alcance el ponerlos de nuestra parte, por lo que un testing en cuenta real nos permite evaluarlos y ajustar la estrategia a las restricciones impuestas por la tecnología.

Sobre estrategias acerca de las que estudiar, puedo recomendar conocer un poco de todo, incluso desarrollar EAs para las más variadas técnicas, probarlas y estudiar su fundamento matemático. Así se puede ver que todas, al fin y al cabo, funcionan de forma similar, y los formulismos matemáticos no son más que atajos que llevan al mismo punto: una descripción simplificada del funcionamiento de los mercados. Cuando se tiene claro este hecho, es cuando se puede comenzar un estudio top-down, estudiar el funcionamiento concreto del mercado real, y modelarlo matemáticamente. Por ejemplo, en la página del campeonato de mql5 del año pasado (Automated Trading Championship 2011) se puede ver cómo el ganador consiguió el premio con un sencillo MACD, posiblemente incluso con los parámetros estándar, aunque advirtiendo de que esta estrategia no funcionase en el mercado real. Esto es así debido a que, por muy buena tecnología que se tuviera, si otros traders usasen esta misma estrategia, va a ser equivalente a que la tecnología percibida por el mercado sea la del peor, criterio de eslabón débil de la cadena, y que la reacción del mercado sea la misma para todos los usuarios de esa estrategia. Así nos vemos perjudicados. 

Si uno conoce la huella tecnológica con la que entran al mercado cada una de las órdenes, entonces podemos conocer las reacciones del mercado en cada momento, y anticiparnos a ellas. Son unas pautas muy claras, aunque secretas, claro está, y se deben obtener mediante pruebas y ensayos. Por ello invito a comenzar con el análisis de tick. Hay poca literatura al respecto, y metatrader está poco preparado para ello. Pero desarrollando un poco de código se pueden sacar cosas muy interesantes. Estoy descargando ahora mismo unos datos de tick, y a ver si para el fin de semana puedo emitir unas primera conclusiones sobre análisis detallados sobre el slippage y el volumen de contratación.


----------



## Imparable (8 Jun 2012)

Bueno, el enlace al libro de forex peace army viendo tus comentarios creo que no te hace falta. 

De forex peace army destacaría el hilo en el que Sive Morten hace un análisis diario http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/forex-forum/sive-morten-analysis/ para el EURUSD.

Pero sí, a mí también me interesa más el desarrollo de sistemas de trading automáticos.

Después de probar programando unos cuantos EAs basados en estrategias conocidas estaba llegando a la conclusión también que lo interesante es el análisis de ticks, más que las velas japonesas.

Del foro de mt4 una librería que me parece muy útil para el desarrollo de EAs es:

Symbols.mqh - MQL4 Code Base

Symbols.mqh: Retrieve a list of all Symbols/Instruments known to the Server with Symbol De******ion and MarketInfo output to a CSV file.

Modificándola un poco puedes tener todos los símbolos con todas las características almacenados en arrays de los que están disponibles en tu broker.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Imparable dijo:


> Bueno, el enlace al libro de forex peace army viendo tus comentarios creo que no te hace falta.
> 
> De forex peace army destacaría el hilo en el que Sive Morten hace un análisis diario http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/forex-forum/sive-morten-analysis/ para el EURUSD.
> 
> ...



Cualquier lectura interesante es recomendable. Lo he hojeado un poco, está bien. El comentario del EURUSD me interesa porque tengo mis ahorros en cuentas en divisas, y suelo ir alternando.

Las velas japonesas son una simplificación del análisis de volumen, sobre todo porque vienen de una época en la que no había ningún medio de computación más allá del ábaco. Muestran algunos conceptos interesantes, como el análisis de la sombra de las velas, y cómo a veces hay oculto volumen en esas velas con sombra, de sentido contrario. El motivo por el que se puede ocultar volumen es que el precio puede estar subiendo cuando el volumen neto de contratos baja, lo que se llama distribución, o que el precio baja cuando el volumen neto (comprados - vendidos) sube, que se llama acumulación. Esto se produce porque el coste de compra de contratos es inferior al de venta, cuando hay acumulación, y que el coste de venta es inferior al de compra, cuando hay distribución. Si analizamos esto, podemos presenciar uno de los movimientos más importantes que anticipan un reversal. Por supuesto, si se percatan de que están siendo observados, podrían abortar la operación, y para ello deberemos mantener la contabilidad de precio neto y volumen neto no solo en un determinado rango, sino entre dos puntos cualesquiera, para averiguar las intenciones de los especialistas en diversos periodos de tiempo.

Este fin de semana me voy a poner a analizar el time and sales de varios símbolos para tratar de sacar conclusiones acerca del mecanismo de distribución y de acumulación. También intentaré encontrar relaciones entre los slippages de subida y bajada con las modificaciones de precio. Supuestamente, a mayor slippage, mayor presión en la negociación, y denota un acentuamiento de la tendencia a corto plazo. Esto puede estar bien para desarrollar scalpers, que son robots que recogen unos pocos beneficios a cada operación, uno o dos pips.

Un tema aparte es el de la huella tecnológica, aunque está relacionado, porque para hacer scalping habría que pasar lo más desapercibido posible, con poco volumen y poca latencia, y así no dar tiempo a una reacción por parte de los especialistas de mercado. En ese caso habría que acudir con scalpers basados en margen, o grid scalpers, que se benefician de las fluctuaciones a largo plazo de los mercados, y se pueden configurar para operar optimizadamente en entornos tendenciales.

El symbols lo utilizo para descargarme los datos de cada instrumento y luego analizarlos en una aplicación java que calcula las correlaciones lineales, entre otras cosas. Aunque los robots ahorren mucho trabajo, lo que en realidad permiten es multiplicar la información que obtenemos. El symbols también es muy útil para refrescar la información de cada uno de los instrumentos, ya que los brokers tienden a modificar periódicamente los spreads, los swaps y las comisiones de cada mercado. Así podemos estudiar cuál es el mercado más interesante para operar.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Adjunto una selección de EAs: MetaTrader mq4 Expert Advisors: MetaTraderLibrary.com

El grid scalper es de mis preferidos, por sus bajos requerimientos tecnológicos. Es decir, lo puedes poner a tradear en la casita de vacaciones. El requisito de mercado es que carezca de tendencia clara. Requiere de una cuanta de margen bastante abultada, según scalpers asiáticos unos 5.000€ por cada 0.01 de contrato, y entrar al mercado con poco volumen.


----------



## Imparable (8 Jun 2012)

No dejes de postear los resultados de este fin de semana. 

Me interesa mucho el tema del análisis de volumen. Oye si puedo ayudarte con algo, dime, aunque este fin de semana lo tengo liado intentaré hacer lo que pueda.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Imparable dijo:


> No dejes de postear los resultados de este fin de semana.
> 
> Me interesa mucho el tema del análisis de volumen. Oye si puedo ayudarte con algo, dime, aunque este fin de semana lo tengo liado intentaré hacer lo que pueda.



Podemos iniciar un debate sobre el funcionamiento de los mercados, los mecanismos de subasta y cómo influyen en el precio, y cómo se reflejaría eso en el volumen, precio y coste de negociación. Todos tenemos una idea, pero no siempre es la idea exacta, así que contrastar ideas es buen punto de partida.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

En esta página se encuentra el koncorde, un indicador muy popular y potente, para detectar movimientos de manos fuertes y manos débiles: Forex.es &bull; Mobile trends --Estrategia de largo plazo libre de estrés.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 Jun 2012)

Un enfoque que también me parece muy interesante es el de redes neuronales para el análisis de datos financieros. Metatrader dispone de librerías para el entrenamiento y ejecución de redes neuronales. Si alguien tiene experiencia con esta técnica, sería interesante conocer su opinión.

Price Forecasting Using Neural Networks - MQL4 Articles
Using Neural Networks In MetaTrader - MQL4 Articles
Next price predictor using Neural Network - MQL4 Code Base


----------



## Imparable (9 Jun 2012)

Muy interesante.

Las redes neuronales las recuerdo de la universidad, pero hace mucho que no las trabajo...

Lo que sí que recuerdo es que para optimizar las redes neuronales se pueden utilizar algoritmos genéticos, hay trabajos buenos sobre esto en internet.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

Me gustaría que comentarais si consideráis que existe alguna relación entre volumen y precio, y cómo se relacionan estas variables en el desarrollo de las fases de una tendencia: giro, consolidación, agotamiento. Apoyad vuestras ideas con algún artículo de la web si lo preferís.


----------



## patsy (9 Jun 2012)

Me apunto al hilo. uso mt4-mql4 para forex.
pongo algo de info sobre alguno de los "puntos negros" del mt4... 
(que esta pensado para venderselo a los brokers, no a los traders (para nosotros es gratis). por lo tanto, su filosofia es mas pro-broker que pro-trader...)
por ejemplo, el plugin virtual dealer con el que el broker nos puede crear en cualquier momento spikes, o cazarnos los stops como quiera. Que no es que lo vayan a hacer todos y tal, pero esta bien saber que esto existe y esta ahi...

MT4 Virtual Dealer Plugin and Suspicious Broker Activity Detection - 4xSentinel by 4xTrader - YouTube
MT4 Brokers' Virtual Dealer Plug-In @ Forex Factory

de todas formas, de momento solo he usado metatrader asi que no puedo compararlo con otras plataformas...


----------



## Malafollá (9 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Me gustaría que comentarais si consideráis que existe alguna relación entre volumen y precio, y cómo se relacionan estas variables en el desarrollo de las fases de una tendencia: giro, consolidación, agotamiento. Apoyad vuestras ideas con algún artículo de la web si lo preferís.




Para responder a la pregunta habría que clasificar el tipo de agentes que conviven en el ecosistema y la relación entre ellos. Por lo que he leído, las manos fuertes suelen operar agazapadas hasta que una vela larga indica el pistolezado de salida de un movimiento tendencial. Pero claro, al operar muchos agentes, los intereses de uno pueden chocar con los del resto.


En fin, la estructura de agentes es importante.


----------



## Malafollá (9 Jun 2012)

patsy dijo:


> Me apunto al hilo. uso mt4-mql4 para forex.
> pongo algo de info sobre alguno de los "puntos negros" del mt4...
> (que esta pensado para venderselo a los brokers, no a los traders (para nosotros es gratis). por lo tanto, su filosofia es mas pro-broker que pro-trader...)
> por ejemplo, el plugin virtual dealer con el que el broker nos puede crear en cualquier momento spikes, o cazarnos los stops como quiera. Que no es que lo vayan a hacer todos y tal, pero esta bien saber que esto existe y esta ahi...
> ...




¿Podrías explicar un poco más acerca de 4xSentinel? Parece interesante.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

patsy dijo:


> Me apunto al hilo. uso mt4-mql4 para forex.
> pongo algo de info sobre alguno de los "puntos negros" del mt4...
> (que esta pensado para venderselo a los brokers, no a los traders (para nosotros es gratis). por lo tanto, su filosofia es mas pro-broker que pro-trader...)
> por ejemplo, el plugin virtual dealer con el que el broker nos puede crear en cualquier momento spikes, o cazarnos los stops como quiera. Que no es que lo vayan a hacer todos y tal, pero esta bien saber que esto existe y esta ahi...
> ...



Está muy bien conocer las limitaciones del entorno para poder explotarlo mejor. Me consta que existen los caza stops. Por eso yo utilizo stops virtuales ejecutados desde código, y no uso el campo de SL y TP de las órdenes.

La verdadera potencia de MT4 es su comunidad de desarrolladores. Conociendo pros y contras se puede mejorar la operativa.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

Malafollá dijo:


> Para responder a la pregunta habría que clasificar el tipo de agentes que conviven en el ecosistema y la relación entre ellos. Por lo que he leído, las manos fuertes suelen operar agazapadas hasta que una vela larga indica el pistolezado de salida de un movimiento tendencial. Pero claro, al operar muchos agentes, los intereses de uno pueden chocar con los del resto.
> 
> 
> En fin, la estructura de agentes es importante.



La estructura de volumen es rica y variada. El 90% son manos fuertes, el resto se pueden considerar manos débiles. Un recurso de las manos fuertes para poder orquestar los movimientos, coordinarlos, y que no se convierta en un todos contra todos, es usar una serie de niveles, o puntos de pivote, comunes. Esto permite crear zonas de negociación, esperando a que entren minoristas, hasta que la cazuela esté llena, y entonces salen todos los mayoristas en dirección contraria, rompiendo stops y márgenes de minoristas. 

¿Cómo detectar minoristas? Lo he visto hoy mismo. Por su huella tecnológica en forma de tiempo transcurrido, en milisegundos, desde el último tick. A más t, más pips por contrato. Hay incluso especialistas (nombre en jerga de los mayoristas) con tiempo inferior al milisegundo, y esto les permite meter órdenes sin slippage, sin cambio de precio, siendo imposible detectar si compraron o vendieron. Por contra, un minorista, por muy poco volumen que meta, le van a endosar un slippage bastante significativo.

Luego, el síndico de mercado va dando paso a las órdenes de tal forma que las variaciones de precio oscilen alrededor de una media. De esta forma, cuantos más minoristas entren, más especialistas podrán entrar para hacer acumulación o distribución ofuscada con bajos slippages, y poder realizar movimientos por sorpresa más virulentos.

Vamos a tratar de perfilar más cómo se producen los precios, las imágenes estáticas del mercado, antes de proseguir acerca de cómo se producen las tendencias, las imágenes dinámicas. Más ideas.


----------



## patsy (9 Jun 2012)

Malafollá dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar un poco más acerca de 4xSentinel? Parece interesante.



ni idea, la verdad. no lo he usado ni nada, por lo que he leido por algun foro parece no estar mal, aunque por lo visto ralentiza el mt4. 
tampoco he mirado a fondo todas sus funciones, no se si va mucho mas alla de monitorizar el spread y dar alertas y tal...


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2012)

patsy dijo:


> ni idea, la verdad. no lo he usado ni nada, por lo que he leido por algun foro parece no estar mal, aunque por lo visto ralentiza el mt4.
> tampoco he mirado a fondo todas sus funciones, no se si va mucho mas alla de monitorizar el spread y dar alertas y tal...



Hemos empezado hablando, precisamente, de un código para monitorizar slippage. Se puede hacer por aproximación estadística, nunca obtener la cifra concreta. Además, depende del tiempo de constitución del contrato, que depende de las comunicaciones que hay entre tu terminal y el broker.


----------



## Imparable (11 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Me gustaría que comentarais si consideráis que existe *alguna relación entre volumen y precio*, y cómo se relacionan estas variables en el desarrollo de las fases de una tendencia: giro, consolidación, agotamiento. Apoyad vuestras ideas con algún artículo de la web si lo preferís.



Bueno, en el foro de mql4 hay un artículo sobre variables dependientes e independientes:

Fractal Analysis of Joint Currency Movements - MQL4 Articles


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

Imparable dijo:


> Bueno, en el foro de mql4 hay un artículo sobre variables dependientes e independientes:
> 
> Fractal Analysis of Joint Currency Movements - MQL4 Articles



Lo había leído con anterioridad, por tratar del tema de la generación de tendencias. Lo interesa es el conjunto de diagramas de fase que muestra, con dos elementos principalmente: atractores y traslaciones. Hay periodos, más o menos continuados, en los que los pares de puntos oscilan alrededor de atractores, que se corresponderían con niveles en cada uno de los instrumentos. En ciertos momentos, esta pivotación alrededor de niveles se rompe, y se se trasladan a otra zona de niveles, como por ejemplo ha ocurrido este fin de semana en los mercados. Estos movimientos duran indeterminadamente, por lo que estadísticamente se consideran ruido, pero son muy significativos a la hora de estudiar la formación de tendencias en las gráficas.

Creo que deberíamos empezar por tratar de analizar la formación de precios o, más concretamente, de los niveles de negociación, antes de pasar a hablar de las tendencias. La tendencia es la derivada en el tiempo de los niveles.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2012)

Pongo un enlace a una calculadora de niveles para índices: Pivot Points - Free Daily Pivot Points and Camarilla Levels


----------



## Imparable (12 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Lo había leído con anterioridad, por tratar del tema de la generación de tendencias. Lo interesa es el conjunto de diagramas de fase que muestra, con dos elementos principalmente: atractores y traslaciones. Hay periodos, más o menos continuados, en los que los pares de puntos oscilan alrededor de atractores, que se corresponderían con niveles en cada uno de los instrumentos. En ciertos momentos, esta pivotación alrededor de niveles se rompe, y se se trasladan a otra zona de niveles, como por ejemplo ha ocurrido este fin de semana en los mercados. Estos movimientos duran indeterminadamente, por lo que estadísticamente se consideran ruido, pero son muy significativos a la hora de estudiar la formación de tendencias en las gráficas.
> 
> Creo que deberíamos empezar por tratar de *analizar la formación de precios o, más concretamente, de los niveles de negociación*, antes de pasar a hablar de las tendencias. La tendencia es la derivada en el tiempo de los niveles.



Tiene algo que ver esto con el Slippage? Es decir si cuando yo doy una orden de compra de 1 lote lo que hace el mercado es buscarme una orden de venta de 1 lote a ese precio, el slippage lo que marca es la diferencia que puede encontrarse entre los precios de venta y los de compra, por lo que cuanto más slippage se encuentran las órdenes de compra significa que hay menos operadores dispuestos a vender a ese precio.

Por cierto que el slippage máximo que aceptas para tus órdenes se puede ajustar en mql4 en OrderSend.

Estoy en lo cierto o me estoy haciendo un nudo mental??


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jun 2012)

Imparable dijo:


> Tiene algo que ver esto con el Slippage? Es decir si cuando yo doy una orden de compra de 1 lote lo que hace el mercado es buscarme una orden de venta de 1 lote a ese precio, el slippage lo que marca es la diferencia que puede encontrarse entre los precios de venta y los de compra, por lo que cuanto más slippage se encuentran las órdenes de compra significa que hay menos operadores dispuestos a vender a ese precio.
> 
> Por cierto que el slippage máximo que aceptas para tus órdenes se puede ajustar en mql4 en OrderSend.
> 
> Estoy en lo cierto o me estoy haciendo un nudo mental??



Exactamente es lo que significa el slippage. El coste de la negociación. Es configurable como dices en el OrderSend. Quizás fuera interesante probar a calcular la estimación de slippage y luego meter órdenes por debajo de, por ejemplo, la mitad de ese slippage. Las que entrasen lo harían en condiciones favorables respecto a mercado.


----------



## Imparable (12 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Exactamente es lo que significa el slippage. El coste de la negociación. Es configurable como dices en el OrderSend. Quizás fuera interesante probar a *calcular la estimación de slippage* y luego meter órdenes por debajo de, por ejemplo, la mitad de ese slippage. Las que entrasen lo harían en condiciones favorables respecto a mercado.



Aquí hacen una buena reflexión sobre slippage:

Slippage: Are your back-testing results realistic? | Au.Tra.Sy blog - Automated trading System

Pero ... por qué es tan importante hacer una buena aproximación de slippage? :


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jun 2012)

Imparable dijo:


> Aquí hacen una buena reflexión sobre slippage:
> 
> Slippage: Are your back-testing results realistic? | Au.Tra.Sy blog - Automated trading System
> 
> Pero ... por qué es tan importante hacer una buena aproximación de slippage? :



El slippage es la única variable que anticipa la evolución del precio, y que muestra la fortaleza de la tendencia actual. También ayuda a ver los movimientos ocultos de acumulación y distribución de contratos. Si se evalúa bien cómo se está estructurando el volumen, se puede tener una imagen precisa de la evolución de la sesión, y poder anticiparse a máximos y mínimos.

Es muy interesante el artículo que pones. El slippage no es solo un "ladrón" de pips. Es un indicador de tendencia. También es un indicador de huella tecnológica, identificando a cada trader en el mercado. Un volumen bajo y slippage elevado indica, posiblemente, la presencia de manos débiles, a los que no es conveniente seguir. Un slippage bajo o nulo indica la presencia de manos fuertes. El slippage negativo del que hablan en el artículo se consigue cuando con un volumen neto positivo, por ejemplo, se consigue bajar el precio, mediante una orden de compra de bajo slippage y una venta de mayor slippage. Así ocultan sus intenciones reales al mercado, haciendo que los minoristas vendan, mientras que los mayoristas aprovecharán para acumular comprando a slippages más bajos y competitivos. Un minorista entendido, nosotros, debe ver esta situación para, o bien entrar en la base de la bajista cuando finaliza la acumulación, o no salirse de la posición de compra, previendo el giro derivado de la acumulación. Viceversa con un movimiento de distribución.


----------



## Imparable (13 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El slippage es la única variable que anticipa la evolución del precio, y que muestra la fortaleza de la tendencia actual. También ayuda a ver los movimientos ocultos de acumulación y distribución de contratos. Si se evalúa bien cómo se está estructurando el volumen, se puede tener una imagen precisa de la evolución de la sesión, y poder anticiparse a máximos y mínimos.
> 
> Es muy interesante el artículo que pones. El slippage no es solo un "ladrón" de pips. Es un indicador de tendencia. También es un indicador de huella tecnológica, identificando a cada trader en el mercado. Un volumen bajo y slippage elevado indica, posiblemente, la presencia de manos débiles, a los que no es conveniente seguir. Un slippage bajo o nulo indica la presencia de manos fuertes. El slippage negativo del que hablan en el artículo se consigue cuando con un volumen neto positivo, por ejemplo, se consigue bajar el precio, mediante una orden de compra de bajo slippage y una venta de mayor slippage. Así ocultan sus intenciones reales al mercado, haciendo que los minoristas vendan, mientras que los mayoristas aprovecharán para acumular comprando a slippages más bajos y competitivos. Un minorista entendido, nosotros, debe ver esta situación para, o bien entrar en la base de la bajista cuando finaliza la acumulación, o no salirse de la posición de compra, previendo el giro derivado de la acumulación. Viceversa con un movimiento de distribución.



¿Se puede asumir que el slippage que se encuentra una orden de un microlote en un determinado tiempo t es el mismo que se encuentra una orden de 10 lotes en ese mismo instante t?

Entiendo que lo que hay que buscar es el menor slippage posible en compra o en venta porque eso significa que el mercado está tomando esa dirección.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teoría_de_Dow:



> Las tres fases primarias de las tendencias
> 
> Dow dice que hay tres fases para cada tendencia primaria, en una Tendencia Primaria alcista son la fase de acumulación, la fase de participación pública y el exceso de fase, en una Tendencia Primaria bajista están la fase de distribución, la fase de participación pública y una fase de pánico. Se puede comprobar que este tercer principio aplica la psicología y se adelanta a la teoría de Elliott.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2012)

Imparable dijo:


> ¿Se puede asumir que el slippage que se encuentra una orden de un microlote en un determinado tiempo t es el mismo que se encuentra una orden de 10 lotes en ese mismo instante t?
> 
> Entiendo que lo que hay que buscar es el menor slippage posible en compra o en venta porque eso significa que el mercado está tomando esa dirección.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teoría_de_Dow:



La teoría del Dow es perfectamente válida, y refleja esta situación. Con respecto al tamaño de lote, he visto que a menor lote, mayor slippage, por lo general. Los microlotes están especialmente penalizados, ya que deben juntarse en paquetes para poder entrar a mercado, y por ello consumen un tiempo de latencia, en el que se asigna un mayor coste de negociación y, por tanto, slippage. El tamaño óptimo es un lote. Aunque, claro, yo tampoco entraría a mercado con una estrategia sin probarla antes con microlotes, jeje.


----------



## Imparable (13 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La teoría del Dow es perfectamente válida, y refleja esta situación. Con respecto al tamaño de lote, he visto que a menor lote, mayor slippage, por lo general. Los microlotes están especialmente penalizados, ya que deben juntarse en paquetes para poder entrar a mercado, y por ello consumen un tiempo de latencia, en el que se asigna un mayor coste de negociación y, por tanto, slippage. El tamaño óptimo es un lote. Aunque, claro, yo tampoco entraría a mercado con una estrategia sin probarla antes con microlotes, jeje.



Para calcular el slippage de compra de un símbolo en un momento dado el código podría ser algo así:



> int ticket= -1;
> int slippage= 0;
> double lot_size= 1; // Slippage decreases with lot size increases
> 
> ...


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2012)

Efectivamente, el slippage se podría calcular así. Tendríamos el menor slippage admisible en el mercado. La única pega es que exige ejecutar una orden, con sus respectivas comisiones y spread. Pero ya dice el principio de incertidumbre que para conocer un sistema hay que interactuar con el sistema, así que es la forma más fidedigna, sin estimaciones.

La relación entre slippage y volumen neto sería la que determina las fases por las que atraviesa una tendencia, según la teoría del Dow. En la fase inicial para una tendencia alcista, acumulación, se tendría mayor volumen neto y menor slippage en las compras, aunque el precio estaría disminuyendo, o estacionario, por el mayor slippage en las ventas. En la fase de participación pública, el slippage se incrementa del lado de las compras, igualándose al de las ventas, y el volumen neto de compras sigue positivo. En la fase final, el volumen neto sería nulo, o incluso negativo, mientras que el slippage de compras sería muy superior al de ventas, provocando el movimiento repentino al alza, a pesar de que los especialistas comienzan a deshacer posiciones para pasar a la siguiente tendencia.

Determinar los baremos mediante los que se identifican cada una de las fases de la tendencia es crucial para el estudio de un instrumento, y cómo aprovechar óptimamente los movimientos en beneficio del trader.


----------



## Imparable (14 Jun 2012)

Me preguntaba si podríamos tener una oportunidad de calcular el slippage sin necesidad de invertir ni un céntimo de nuestro capital.

La idea sería aprovecharse de los códigos de error en la ejecución de órdenes:

Execution errors - MQL4 Documentation

Me explico, se trata de hacer saltar un error y que no se ejecute la orden después de comprobar que no ha saltado un error por slippage incorrecto.

Cogemos el código que puse anteriormente y modificamos:



> int err;
> 
> ticket=OrderSend(Symbol(),OP_BUY,lot_size,Ask,slippage,0,0,"Slippage for BUY" ,12345,0,0);
> 
> ...



Se trataría de encontrar una comprobación que haga el broker después de comprobar que los parámetros son correctos y dársela incorrecta para evitar que se ejecute la orden.

¿Alguna idea a partir de aquí?


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2012)

Imparable dijo:


> Me preguntaba si podríamos tener una oportunidad de calcular el slippage sin necesidad de invertir ni un céntimo de nuestro capital.
> 
> La idea sería aprovecharse de los códigos de error en la ejecución de órdenes:
> 
> ...



No se podría, porque asignar el precio se hace después de confirmar la orden.

Se puede hacer estadísticamente, una estimación, recogiendo los n últimos ticks, o los ticks en el intervalo temporal t, y calcular una media como detallé en posts anteriores.

Suponiendo que tenemos calculado el slippage, estaría bien definir las fases de una tendencia según la teoría del Dow en función del slippage y del volumen de negociación.


----------



## Imparable (14 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No se podría, porque asignar el precio se hace después de confirmar la orden.
> 
> Se puede hacer estadísticamente, una estimación, recogiendo los n últimos ticks, o los ticks en el intervalo temporal t, y calcular una media como detallé en posts anteriores.
> 
> Suponiendo que tenemos calculado el slippage,* estaría bien definir las fases de una tendencia según la teoría del Dow en función del slippage y del volumen de negociación.*



Según entiendo debería ser algo así, pero matízalo:

Tendencia Primaria alcista,

fase de acumulación:
Slippage: va de más a menos.
Volumen: va de menos a más.

fase de participación pública:
Slippage: va de menos a más.
Volumen: va de más a mucho más.

exceso de fase:
Slippage: va de más a menos.
Volumen: va de más a menos.

Tendencia Primaria bajista,

fase de distribución:
Slippage: va de más a menos.
Volumen: va de menos a más.

fase de participación pública:
Slippage: va de menos a más.
Volumen: va de más a mucho más.

fase de pánico:
Slippage: va de más a menos.
Volumen: va de más a menos.


----------



## Imparable (14 Jun 2012)

Según la teoría de Dow, también están:

Tendencia Secundaria (suele durar entre 3 semanas y 3 meses) y se mueve dentro de la Primaria pero va en contra de ella, siendo más volátil que ésta, por tanto, son correcciones de la tendencia principal.

Tendencia Menor es el último de los tres tipos, se define como un movimiento menor de 3 semanas, que se mueve dentro de la Tendencia Secundaria y sus movimientos van en contra de ella.

¿Para qué tipo de tendencia, primara, secundaria o menor, un indicador basado en slippage y volumen sería más adecuado?


----------



## nitramxtb (14 Jun 2012)

*sofware de analisi de volumen*

os dejo un link de un sofware para que le hecheis un vistazo

Home


----------



## burbubolsa (15 Jun 2012)

Imparable dijo:


> Según entiendo debería ser algo así, pero matízalo:
> 
> Tendencia Primaria alcista,
> 
> ...



Me parece bien. El factor tiempo es esencial al trazar una tendencia, y describirlas en función de la velocidad de volumen y de negociación me parece adecuado. Volumen no siempre se corresponde con facilidad de negociación porque, aunque las colas puedan ser asimétricas, los especialistas de mercado pueden cerrar o copar la ventanilla que les interese en cada momento, y generar movimientos grandes con poco volumen y mucho coste de negociación, slippage.

Es buena referencia para descargar datos de tick y empezar a comprobar cómo se dibujan las tendencias para cada instrumento financiero.


----------



## burbubolsa (15 Jun 2012)

nitramxtb dijo:


> os dejo un link de un sofware para que le hecheis un vistazo
> 
> Home



Parece un análisis de nivel 2, junto con análisis de niveles. Es muy interesante.

Si conoces algoritmos para describir niveles de negociación, no dudes en compartirlos.


----------



## burbubolsa (15 Jun 2012)

Imparable dijo:


> Según la teoría de Dow, también están:
> 
> Tendencia Secundaria (suele durar entre 3 semanas y 3 meses) y se mueve dentro de la Primaria pero va en contra de ella, siendo más volátil que ésta, por tanto, son correcciones de la tendencia principal.
> 
> ...



Los tipos de tendencia son una función del tiempo. Por tanto, si se utiliza una ventana de, digamos, 60 segundos para realizar las estimaciones de slippage y volumen neto, estaríamos atacando tendencias en el rango de minutos. Si utilizamos una escala de cuartos de hora, es posible que podamos atacar tendencias en el rango de horas. Y si atacamos baterías de ticks que abarquen horas completas, podremos estudiar tendencias en el rango de días.

Cuanto mayor es el tamaño de la muestra con el que realizamos los cálculos, podremos acometer el análisis de movimientos más amplios, aunque también con mayor margen de error.


----------



## burbubolsa (17 Jun 2012)

Artículo sobre cómo los mercados ocultan el volumen, y la importancia, de las operaciones: Dark trading, visible fragmentation and market quality | vox - Research-based policy analysis and commentary from leading economists


----------



## Imparable (18 Jun 2012)

En cuanto al volumen neto, ¿se puede usar directamente la funcion iVoume o hay alguna matización?

iVolume - MQL4 Documentation

Para estimar el slippage. ¿qué camino crees que es el correcto?


----------



## burbubolsa (18 Jun 2012)

Imparable dijo:


> En cuanto al volumen neto, ¿se puede usar directamente la funcion iVoume o hay alguna matización?
> 
> iVolume - MQL4 Documentation
> 
> Para estimar el slippage. ¿qué camino crees que es el correcto?



iVolume da el número de contratos desde el comienzo de la vela hasta el tick en el que se invoca. Para calcular el volumen neto hay que invocar esta función tick a tick, y calcular la diferencia entre el valor anterior y el actual. Si la diferencia es negativa, es que la anterior invocación de iVolume correspondía a la anterior vela.

Para calcular el slippage lo que hago es calcular primero la diferencia de precio de un tick a otro, y el volumen concreto para ese tick. Luego se divide la diferencia de precio entre el volumen de tick, y se obtiene el slippage en puntos para el tick.

Para calcular un promedio en un rango de tiempo, hay que determinar el momento en el que llega el tick con GetTickCount y así podemos ubicar temporalmente a unos ticks con respecto a otros. Los datos de los ticks los almacenamos en estructuras intermedias de caché.


----------



## Imparable (19 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> iVolume da el número de contratos desde el comienzo de la vela hasta el tick en el que se invoca. Para calcular el volumen neto hay que invocar esta función tick a tick, y calcular la diferencia entre el valor anterior y el actual. Si la diferencia es negativa, es que la anterior invocación de iVolume correspondía a la anterior vela.
> 
> Para calcular el slippage lo que hago es calcular primero la diferencia de precio de un tick a otro, y el volumen concreto para ese tick. Luego se divide la diferencia de precio entre el volumen de tick, y se obtiene el slippage en puntos para el tick.
> 
> *Para calcular un promedio en un rango de tiempo*, hay que determinar el momento en el que llega el tick con GetTickCount y así podemos ubicar temporalmente a unos ticks con respecto a otros. Los datos de los ticks los almacenamos en estructuras intermedias de caché.



Podría valer algo así:



> double dPrice[500000];
> double dDifPrice[500000];
> double dSlippage[500000];
> int iVol[500000];
> ...



_

¿Qué rango de tiempo habría que hacer para hacer un promedio?_


----------



## burbubolsa (19 Jun 2012)

Imparable dijo:


> Podría valer algo así:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué rango de tiempo habría que hacer para hacer un promedio?



Yo utilizo un parámetro en milisegundos, y si está a 0, utiliza Period()*60000, que sería el timeframe de visualización. Yo creo que con 1 minuto de muestra está bien, aunque depende del mercado concreto. Hay mercados más líquidos, como el DAX o XAUUSD, que con 10000 milisegundos está bien para hacer una estimación. Otros mercados, como CME.ES o NYMEX.CL, son menos líquidos y requieren una mayor muestra temporal.


----------



## josemanuel14 (4 Dic 2015)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Un enlace con todos los indicadores de Ehlers para mql4: Custom Indicators | MQLsoft - [mql, programming, programmer, service, coding, mql4, ea, forex, trading, automated, metatrader, indicator, expert advisor, ea, strategy, ea programming, robot, custom indicators, algorithmic, professional, free, downloa



Good afternoon

Will anybody, please, make the following changes in the indicators below?

* Change CCI 14 to 10 period

* Change 100 and -100 to 85 and -85

* Black colour for 0 and for 1, Green colour for 2 and Red colour for 3

* Cancel current alerts and establish these alerts (both, sound and text as they are now) everytime that CCI 6 and CCI 10 cross above and/or below +85 and -85, so 8 alerts in total.


- Alert when 10 period crosses below -85

- Alert when 6 period crosses below -85

- Alert when 10 period crosses above -85

- Alert when 6 period crosses above -85

- Alert when 10 period crosses above 85

- Alert when 6 period crosses above 85

- Alert when 10 period crosses below 85

- Alert when 6 period crosses below 85



This is very important to me but I do not know how to build it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pablo17 (4 Nov 2018)

En esta pagina web he visto muy buenos recursos en la actualidad y viene muy bien tener en cuenta esta herramienta porque sin duda alguna puede contribuir a mejorar nuestros resultados a la hora de invertir en la bolsa.


----------

